# Lets see those anniversary Stingray's 1963-1/2



## rlhender (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is my June 63 Coppertone Stingray...These have been behind closed doors long enough....Lets see them.


----------



## Butch (Feb 28, 2013)

Nifty at fifty!  Looks great. Are you the original owner?


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 28, 2013)

*Seat...*

Very cool,Just what I wanted back in the day.I'd still like to have that seat.


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Mar 19, 2013)

*Red '63*

Here's a few old pics of an original paint Aug '63 w/ added Schwinn checkerboard. Seat is the original featured in Liz Fried book years back. Sold bike, but kept seat!


----------



## jpromo (Mar 19, 2013)

I think I may be looking to get one of these early 'rays. Not necessarily '63 but 63-65 would be sweet. I screwed up last week on a nice sky blue '65 with kickback in driving distance that didn't skyrocket like I anticipated on ebay.


----------



## rlhender (Mar 19, 2013)

Butch said:


> Nifty at fifty!  Looks great. Are you the original owner?





No...It has a few years on me..lol


----------



## rlhender (Mar 19, 2013)

jpromo said:


> I think I may be looking to get one of these early 'rays. Not necessarily '63 but 63-65 would be sweet. I screwed up last week on a nice sky blue '65 with kickback in driving distance that didn't skyrocket like I anticipated on ebay.




Bring some trade to ML this year, I should have a few......

Rick


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 30, 2013)

*1963 1/2 Schwinn Sting-ray Display*

1963 1/2 SCHWINN STING-RAY DISPLAY at ANN ARBOR SHOW.



First Lime is the Earliest Known April 1963.
Then 3 - June 1963 Red Lime & Coppertone.
Restored Coppertone with Tiger Seat June 1963
Original Signage and Schwinn Reporter Signed by Al Fritz


----------



## Stingman (May 1, 2013)

I saw your bikes at Ann Arbor and was drooling over them! The display boards and the bikes looked incredible! I took several pictures of all them! Awesome collection!


----------

